# Help! No Audio Output Device Is Installed - Windows 7- Toshiba Satellite U300 laptop



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok. So I upgraded my Toshiba Satellite U300 laptop from Vista to 7 in October - mainly to end the issue I was having with the audio output device not working. My issue was resolved and I have had no problems until today. I turned on my laptop and there was that ominous red X over the speaker symbol in the lower right hand corner and when I mouse over it, it says, "No audio output device is installed."

I ran the troubleshooter and the results of the scan for hardware changes comes back with little yellow caution signs with exclamation points in them telling me there are problems but not giving me any help as to how to fix them.

I went to the Toshiba site and downloaded and ran the Realtek audio driver for windows vista/7, restarted the laptop and found no change.

Then I downloaded and ran the Conexant audio driver for vista/7, restarted the laptop and found no change.

When I go to Start, Control Panel, Hardware and Sound, Device Manager, there is NO Sound/Audio Driver in the list. 

Is there anyone out there who can help me at all? I'm beyond the point of frustration over this.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try going into Device Manager and Expand Sound,Video,Audio Controllers and right click what comes up and choose Uninstall and restart the PC....see what happens

If that does not work....go to Toshiba site and install the Chip-set driver and restart the PC.....then try and install the correct Audio driver.


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

When I go into Device Manager, there is no listing for "Sound, Video, Audio Controllers."


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try second part in post above about Chip Set drivers


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok. I downloaded and chipset driver from the Toshiba site, restarted the laptop, installed the audio driver from the toshiba site, then restarted the laptop and it still does not work. Any other ideas? I really appreciate any and all help you are/can give me. : )


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is this Windows 7 32bit?


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are the drivers for Windows 7 32bit..(remember ChipSet first restart then sound driver)

http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe....on=search&macId=&country=8&page=1&startPage=1


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok. Did the chipset dl and restart. DLing sound driver from the site you linked me to now... Should I restart after the sound driver is installed?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes that would be a good idea.........have you received any messages while installing the drivers?


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok. Messages? The only messages I have gotten are about whether I want to extract all or just run the file after I download it. Do I extract all or run?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Download the files to your Desktop then Extract them and then double click them and install them


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok. Extracted then installed chipset successfully (or so it old me). Restarted. Downloaded and extracted sound driver. double clicked and installed. restarting again now.


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh my. Still no sound. It's so strange b/c yesterday everything was working perfectly fine! I didn't see that any updates went through (which is what usally messed up the sound w/ Vista).


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok....you could try System Restore to when the sound was working as a test

*Restore PC to an Earlier Date & Time*

Go *Start*>>*All Programs*>>*Accessories*>>*System Tools*>>*System Restore*


Click in the radio button *Restore My Computer to An Earlier Time* 
Click *Next*
Pick a *Date in Dark Blue* only (pick a date to before you installed All-In-One)
Click *Next *
Then *Next *again.
This should restore the PC to that time & date

It will update and restart


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

I restored it back to December when it was for sure working and the little red x is still there and there is no sound. : ( What the heck could have happened to make it do this? Thanks again for your time and advice.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try installing the drivers again now you have restored....Chipset first restart..........sound driver........it sure is a mystery...could be the sound card on the board going faulty.......


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup. Did the chipset. Restart. Sound driver. Restart. No change. : (


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Is everything else working OK apart from the sound...and the red X is where on the speaker Icon on the taskbar?


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes. Everything else fine. The red x looks like it is coming out of the little speaker icon on the lower right task bar. (It's to the bottom right of the little speaker icon).


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've got to run out so I won't be back to read your post until later this afternoon. I'll be in touch when I get back! Thanks again for all you're doing for me!!!! : )


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm back. : )


----------



## muxie2007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Follow this.it may help you.
Go to computer
then click system settings
go to advanced settings
click on the hardware tab
click device installation settings
Then select "Yes,do this automatically" and click save seerings.

That should help.Hope u smile after that


----------



## muxie2007 (Feb 17, 2010)

Follow this.it may help you.
Go to computer
then click system settings
go to advanced settings
click on the hardware tab
click device installation settings
Then select "Yes,do this automatically" and click save seerings.

That should help.Hope u smile after that


----------



## DUKE214 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, Muxie, but still no go. I am just so frustrated at this point!!!


----------

